# VW Mark 7 Gti/Gtd



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Just seen bit of information on the new Mark 7 Gti and Gtd that will be on show at Geneva.

Doesn't look too bad,what do people think off them,reckon the Gtd will be bigger seller especially with that 184hp and 280lb ft and supposed 67.3mpg for a manual three-door.

Will this engine be going into the 3rd gen TT?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Have to say I really like the look of the new GtI , looks lovely. Could be the next family car in a year or so's time.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Agree, the new GTi looks very nice indeed, especially in this spec 8) ....


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah that doesn't look half bad,the fuel economy off it looks pretty good too.See what sort of reviews it gets when it comes out,think its released this summer some time


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

makes the TT look dated and expensive for what you get.
Im tempted. nice color too


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

msnttf10 said:


> makes the TT look dated and expensive for what you get.
> Im tempted. nice color too


Yeah and its supposed to be pretty good in the handling stakes,think it has the new MQB platform(Not sure that's 100% right..) which is also in new Leon and I'd imagine 3rd gen TT as well as many other VW Group cars!!

I'd say could be pretty good for carrying few extra people and good blast on your own 2


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Agreed ... for the money it looks a cracking car.

Visually it is extremely appealing - both in & out.

The performance is certainly acceptable @ 220 bhp - 230 bhp - yes, there are hot hatches out there with more power, but not much and doubt any of them will be as good an overall package in the real world on real roads (not race tracks).

It does have excellent fuel economy too as well as being a "performance" hatch.

Spec is half decent too with things like touch screen stereo, cruise control, xenons etc all standard.

I will certainly take one for a test drive when they appear at Dealers which I believe should be around June time.

Also bodes well for the Golf R !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure if the GTD will outsell the petrol one. How has it compared in the past?

More pics from Geneva.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Those 19" alloys are frickin amazing !!!!

The new GTi is one seriously nice car / package.


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Thought read on Pistonheads or somewhere that over the last few different generations of the Gti their share of the total Golf sales has gone right down.

Think the Mark 5 or 6 only accounted for about 3/4% of Golf sales compared to about 30% for the original Mark 1 or 2.

Some difference!!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

GTi pics from Geneva Motor Show ...


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> GTi pics from Geneva Motor Show ...


Liking the look of that. Pity the performance pack only offers an extra 10bhp. IMHO should be pushing out TTS performance and then the R could be 300+


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice camt wait to see what the Golf r will look like


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

That White 3 Door looks pretty tempting,dont know if its just the lights at the show but that is proper Daz White


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Only me that thinks best part of £30k is ridiculous for a golf gti???? People must be mad or just have too much money :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Danny1 said:


> Only me that thinks best part of £30k is ridiculous for a golf gti???? People must be mad or just have too much money :lol:


Not just you Danny, the car is nice but I would never be paying that sort of cash for one


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Only me that thinks best part of £30k is ridiculous for a golf gti???? People must be mad or just have too much money :lol:
> ...


Sign of the times. God knows how much the Mk3 TT is going to start at!


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

I could easily see the next gen TT starting around 40k or definetly not far off it!!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Titan said:


> I could easily see the next gen TT starting around 40k or definetly not far off it!!


That is a very big hike from £24,355. I can't see base model TT ever being priced at more than a base model boxter which currently lists @ £37,589.


----------



## simonc1979 (Feb 23, 2013)

I dont think this one will appeal as much, but like most new cars we always seem to grow to prefer it.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Saw this earlier


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Wonder if the engine note at around 0.40 and 0.47sec is real or just someone clever with the sound effects?

Be good if it did sound like that... 8)


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool advert


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

GTi now available to configure on line at VW.

Those tasty 19" alloys are a £1,000 cost option !


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Getting some excellent test drive reports... 4.5 out of 5 from Autocar

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/vol ... irst-drive

Sunday Times has a review as well from the same writer, Steve Sutcliffe



> Dust off your boy-racer baseball cap: the 2013 hot-hatch summer showdown has just got serious. Six months after Volkswagen launched the seventh generation Golf, drivers who want a bit more fun with their family car will, from June, be able to buy the GTi. It will go head to head with Ford's feisty new Focus ST, Renault's wild but wonderful Renaultsport Mégane 265 and Peugeot's upcoming 208 GTi.
> 
> Ever since the original Golf GTi was launched in 1976 - puckered golf-ball gearknob and all - VW has been trying to rediscover the magic of its invention: a hatchback that's easy to live with and has enough power to make it great fun to drive. Over the years it has come close - although the Mk 3 and Mk 5 GTIs are best forgotten. Now, with this Mark 7 it might just have done it. And it's all thanks to Porsche.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Seems to be getting some excellent reviews


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It looks great in the flesh - saw a red one at the Gadget Show live and I think it's the best looking GTi for a while. Still put off by that interior though - I know it's in its heritage but, if had the money to afford one, then I'd definitely be stretching for the leather option!!:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Blimey .... high praise indeed with staggeringly good reviews !


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I might be about to jump ship if I can put the right deal together on one of these. Although I've not been able to test drive one due to obvious reasons, the reviews the GTI has been getting have been excellent and I've become more and more tempted the more research ive done.

There's no doubt that the GTI is nowhere in the same league to the TT when it comes to looks and I would really miss that sports car feel. The TT still turns heads wherever it goes.

However, in terms of what I have just now (I.e. basic 2ltr with no extras) compared to what I would get and could afford in the basic GTI with some options, there is no comparison.

I really like the new S3 however I feel it's going to be out of my price range and as for the mk3 TT, well who knows but I have a feeling it will be a fair bit more expensive than the mk2.

I definitely feel like I'm making the right decision for me but I will miss those gorgeous curves of the TT.

Anyway the deal has still to be struck so it might not happen.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I've only sat inside a fairly plain TDI Mk7, but the interior quality seems really good

For the kit, quality and reasonably powerful engines, the GTI seems a good choice


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

CraigW said:


> I think I might be about to jump ship if I can put the right deal together on one of these. Although I've not been able to test drive one due to obvious reasons, the reviews the GTI has been getting have been excellent and I've become more and more tempted the more research ive done.
> 
> There's no doubt that the GTI is nowhere in the same league to the TT when it comes to looks and I would really miss that sports car feel. The TT still turns heads wherever it goes.
> 
> ...


Can fault you to be honest.
I liked the look of the GTi from the off and the more pictures of it I see the more I like it.
Looks a really nice car - from any angle - has a great spec - and the reviews say its fantastic !!!
What is there not to like ?

What spec / colour you thinking of then ?

I see you can't combine the 19" rims with the pano sunroof on the on-line configurator, so guessing the 19's may make the ride too firm for a pano roof.

You considering the performance pack ?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might be about to jump ship if I can put the right deal together on one of these. Although I've not been able to test drive one due to obvious reasons, the reviews the GTI has been getting have been excellent and I've become more and more tempted the more research ive done.
> ...


Hi Snake,

Just now i have specced up the performance pack, sat nav pro, Adaptative chassis control and the keyless entry. Getting really good discounts on the retail price just now. The stumbling block is proving to be the trade in value of my car. I initially specced the 19"s because they look awesome but I have a budget at the end of the day which didnt allow for them.

I'm thinking white at the moment but i find it hard to get away from black.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

CraigW said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > CraigW said:
> ...


The 19's do look amazing don't ... possibly even one of the best alloy wheel designs I have seen in a long time !
Saying that, the 18's look nice with the highly polished effect - and WILL for sure give a better ride no question.

White eh ... is that the special white @ £1,000 with pearl effect in it, if so will look mega.
But normal white would equally look cool, and £1k a lot to pay for paint.

The GTi looks good in black though, as seen in the posted video.

Performance pack would be essential for me.
Not sure about the adaptive chassis control though, I would be happy with regular sports suspension, especially in 18" rims.
I have mag ride on my TTS which will be similar and I just leave it in regular mode all the time as sports mode is WAY too firm for UK roads - for use only on flat surfaces like a race track.
I think the VW has comfort mode also, but do you really want your GTi and comfy and wallowy ???
I would ditch that in favour for another option ... maybe even in favor of the 19" wheels !!!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I was going for just the normal white as the special one looks amazing but also has an amazing price! It's funny you mention the ACC. Chris Harris has just written a review on piston heads saying that in all modes it's remarkably comfortable. I just like the idea of being able to play about with the settings.

The keyless entry option looks brilliant as well. So does the Dynaudio speaker system but that's having to be sacrificed for the sat nav pro.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah I can understand you wanting the ACC as I really wanted the mag ride on the TT, didn't get it with my 1st TT but got it with the TTS.

But was then one of those things that I soon lost interest in, once I knew it was something I would not ever really bother with.

But, in the GTi it may be something which 'adds' to the car so can't comment.

Regular white paint is cool and £1k for pearl white is damn expensive.

Great car, let us know if you order, when delivery is and what kinda discount you got in the end.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

No problem Snake ill keep you posted. From what I hear, delivery times are terrible so could be looking at 4-5 months but its no great hardship living with a TT


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Done deal 

Spec:
Pure white
3 door manual
Performance pack
Sat nav pro
ACC
Keyless Entry

Delivery July/August
Discount £2200 (7.2%)

Will be really sorry to see the TT go but it was the right time. Can't wait for delivery now!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Really pleased with the deal Peter. There will always be someone who betters you but I'm happy enough with the deal. Still not convinced about my p/e as got £10500 but could always try selling it privately.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

CraigW said:


> Done deal
> 
> Spec:
> Pure white
> ...


Excellent spec and looks a good deal to me.

Nice one - I am sure it WILL be a fantastic car and with ACC and Perf Pack, it will be the best it can be.

Look forward to pics in July / August .... let the waiting begin, but 2 or 3 months isn't so bad.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent 4 page review of the GTi in the latest Top Gear mag.

3 door white car too.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Excellent 4 page review of the GTi in the latest Top Gear mag.
> 
> 3 door white car too.


Are you tempted Snake?

The standard spec on the car is something else as well:

Bi-Xenon headlights with LED DRL's & Fog's
Automatic Distance Control (+ adaptive cruise)
18" Alloys
Progressive Steering
Climate Control (dual-zone)
Unique Tartan sports seats
Parking sensors front and rear
DAB radio
Telephone prep
Heat insulating glass (65% tint)
Auto wipers and lights
Electric folding mirrors


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

CraigW said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent 4 page review of the GTi in the latest Top Gear mag.
> ...


My god, that is a superb "standard" spec.
I really should be tempted but am still mulling over the S3 and Merc A45 at the moment.
Financially £ for £ the GTi is such a tempting proposition though, it really is.
Plus the VERY positive reviews make this more so. 
Part of me is sick of chucking money away in depreciation and I don't think even the TTS will PX what I hoped.
So a Golf GTi would sit in the sector of having a great 'desirable' car, but doesn't break the bank or depreciate too heavily and is a car with enough performance to put a smile on your face and looks the part too.
it's on my radar shall we say :wink:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > Snake Pliskin said:
> ...


That was my thoughts exactly


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I was playing around with the configurator today at lunchtime, bored as I was :lol:

One of my colleagues was speccing up an A3 S-Line diesel, so I wondered what my ideal GTI would look like

I quite like the sound of this spec - £29,735 list price.

3 door, DSG
Pure White
18" Austin wheels
Tartan cloth seats
Winter pack
GTI performance pack
Discover Navigation system (not the Pro)
Multifunction colour display


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

phope said:


> I was playing around with the configurator today at lunchtime, bored as I was :lol:
> 
> One of my colleagues was speccing up an A3 S-Line diesel, so I wondered what my ideal GTI would look like
> 
> ...


That's a great spec. You would probably get anywhere between £1500 - £2000 off that price with some good negotiation. It really does appear to be excellent value for money.

What I would also say is that the manual gear box is getting some great praise so if you could live with a manual then that would be another £1500 saving. I think the multifunction colour display is now standard as well


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's interesting.

One of the guys on PH got it to over 35k.



> I got the configurator to £35,830 very quickly by adding some "reasonable" options
> 
> DSG
> 19"s
> ...


Did read the other day that the uprated one is the one to have - not because of the power hike, but because of everything else that comes with it - much of which is exclusive to the PP version: bigger front brakes with GTI-badged red calipers, ventilated discs and a limited-slip differential.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I think a car like the GTI, more so than normal, you have to be a bit clever with what you choose as options

Dead easy to get carried away and add everything - I personally think that less is more on the GTI, and a few choice options is the way to go. Mid £30s is being daft - an Audi S3 would likely be a better idea at that cost.

Some good finance offers available on the GTD models as well - from £209 per month according to this link

http://www.john-clark.co.uk/volkswagen/ ... rs/golfgtd


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

My spec above cost me £27700 approx which I thought was a great deal


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Speaking to salesman at local VW garage today - he reckons September for earliest delivery, as they've already sold all their allocated initial build slots


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

phope said:


> Speaking to salesman at local VW garage today - he reckons September for earliest delivery, as they've already sold all their allocated initial build slots


I've recently joined the GTI forum and the guys are all saying the same thing. Even those who ordered in March/April are not expecting delivery until end of July into August - some frustrated members thats for sure. Apparently it was the same story for the Mk6 with huge backlog of orders. I'm not that bothered to be honest, i would rather have the car on the new reg plate anyway  . Also gives me a chance to consider some other possible options to add


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Few pics from a test drive today just to let people see


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks very nice, what power do these output.

It's hard to tell from the picture but is that stereo built in behind the dash trim?

Did my head in how easy the RNS510 was removed in my MK5


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

DPG said:


> Looks very nice, what power do these output.
> 
> It's hard to tell from the picture but is that stereo built in behind the dash trim?
> 
> Did my head in how easy the RNS510 was removed in my MK5


Yip, the screen is integrated into the dashboard. The car is not massively quick compared to other hot hatches with 220bhp standard and 230 if you spec the performance pack. A big difference is the torque which is up to 350nm which gives the car real grunt. It's a really nice quality package.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

They do look great in white


----------



## ftogpx (Jun 23, 2004)

Looks nice but just can't get over the price of these things!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

ftogpx said:


> Looks nice but just can't get over the price of these things!


I was the same as you at the beginning however as many people say the TT is basically a Golf in a fancy dress so when you compare the two it begins to make sense.

Plus there is no doubt that the golf has moved up in class compared to a few years ago. The quality of the cabin is now on a par with the TT if not better than. The technology and the standard equipment alone are enough to justify the hefty price tag.

If you get a chance you should definitely go and visit a VW dealer. Even if they don't have a GTI, I think you would be impressed by the MK7 (probably not on looks but on everything else)


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

What shade of white is that one,is it the Pure White?

Did that car have the uprated performance pack,could you compare it to the standard 220HP Gti?
Probably hard to tell much of difference powerwise anyway I'd say


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Titan said:


> What shade of white is that one,is it the Pure White?
> 
> Did that car have the uprated performance pack,could you compare it to the standard 220HP Gti?
> Probably hard to tell much of difference powerwise anyway I'd say


It was just the flat white which seems to be the most popular colour of choice on the GTIforum. Only standard without the performance pack. Your not going to really notice any difference apart from if your flooring it round a corner or maybe when braking given the bigger brakes.

Had a test drive in it and it certainly has decent power. The biggest difference is in the torque which has been turned up from 270 to 350nm as i mentioned above. I certainly noticed a difference coming from the 197 bhp TT.


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

That is a big enough increase in the torque,that would definetly improve how it would drive... :lol:


----------

